# Knob job!



## bullheimer (Feb 1, 2013)

so this guy (seller) hires me to restore lost power to all his 2nd floor outlets, in a 100 yr old house "that suddenly went dead". sure enuf, they're all dead, so i pull a light down to see what they did when they put the new lights up. i unscrew it and let it drop and it falls right out of the ceiling! I looks in the attic and they cut all the knob and tube wires out, which was powering up all the lights and switches: and never replaced the wires! well, that explains why the lights don't work!! The buyer was thrilled...NOT! The seller, my customer, hasn't called me back yet. hmmm. wonder why? buyer says he'll pay me tho. go figure.


----------

